# Installing GCC4.5, do I have to compile two times?



## olav (Sep 30, 2010)

When I install GCC 4.5 from ports it will compile it with the default GCC compiler 4.2. Do I need to recompile it, so it gets compiled by GCC 4.5 to get it fully optimized?


----------



## alecn2002 (Sep 30, 2010)

The port itself should recompile it 2 times: first with standard system compiler, then recompiles it with itself.


----------



## olav (Sep 30, 2010)

Good to know, thanks!


----------

